# Hams Hall - Power Station Control Room



## Reaperman (Nov 22, 2009)

Dave and Myself stopped in here the other week, Its somwhere we had been wanting to look at since this post back in August: [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=12292[/ame] With a few days in the midlands we were very glad that we made time, The control room itself is great, The ceiling light is really unique, the lens glass seems to be custom moulded to throw out light evenly into the control pannels. There's a wealth of GEGB era paper work dotted about.

Sadly when we got inside much of the place was in a bit of a state, so we actually spent most of our time attempting to make the control room look presentable, removing much of the rubbish and putting the oak desk back up the right way and in its correct place.

Dave has been doing the research on the place so I will leave the specific history for him to post up. I had hoped this was going to be one of a series of control stations around the country but it seems it may be unique after all.

Photos:

















































​


----------



## boxfrenzy (Nov 22, 2009)

That is great. Really nice pictures of a excellent place.


----------



## djrich (Nov 22, 2009)

I love control rooms that look like they're from an episode of Thunderbirds or something 

Great pics!


----------



## Winchester (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow, that's really excellent


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 22, 2009)

nice work this has been on my list for some time
nice to see its not too bad before i go


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 22, 2009)

Excellant find there..never heard of these control rooms before,and look forward to seeing the history.


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 22, 2009)

Incredible, really nice work Reaperman. I will be asking plenty of questions.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 22, 2009)

That ceiling is STUNNING! Such a contrast to what you'd expect to see, going on the outside. My Dad's Uncle worked here around the 1940's & '50's. I'll see if anyone has any info (or even better, some photos)

Thanks for posting


----------



## lost (Nov 22, 2009)

Incredible, it looks so unassuming from the outside.


----------



## Simon-G (Nov 22, 2009)

Fantastic pics reaperman, I thought control rooms like that only existed in the movies wow.


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 23, 2009)

Return trip with a broom?


----------



## Scruffyone (Nov 23, 2009)

WELCOME TO MY UNDERGROUND LAIR!!


----------



## Speed (Nov 24, 2009)

pitty there isnt more of these places out there. these are definaltly the best pictures of it ive seen.


----------



## smileysal (Nov 25, 2009)

What an amazing control room. Love the size of the room, and that glass ceiling is something else. Looks totally different from the outside. Love the oak desk too, not seen one like that before.

Excellent pics.

 Sal


----------



## NorwegianBlue (Nov 25, 2009)

I trained on control systems and power electronics at college and some of the site visits we did back then (mid eighties) were to control rooms not unlike that. I love that Homer Simpson desk in the middle of the room.

That's right I went to college to learn to be Homer. I just tripled my productivity Mrs doesn't find me sexually attractive any more.


----------



## rjg_scotland (Nov 25, 2009)

I've never seen a power station control room quite like that before. If only the ceiling hadn't been smashed up .


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 25, 2009)

what a lovely looking place that must have been to work in, nice pictures


----------



## Engineer (Nov 25, 2009)

*Power Station.*

Nice place and pics


----------



## Home Guard (Nov 25, 2009)

Its strange how something so modern and technologically advanced, can look so old and almost victorian because of the roof lights.


----------



## Allstar#500 (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks a brilliant little explore! Like an above post said it doesent look at all exciting from the outside but on the inside, oh my

We're the pics taken using the camera you bought to Hellingly? They came out well


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 26, 2009)

Allstar#500 said:


> We're the pics taken using the camera you bought to Hellingly? They came out well



No these were on the Canon 5D I've still not finished the roll of flim with the Hellingly photos on!

Cheers for all the comments, I didnt realise it would be so popular . its somewhere I would like to get back to with better lighting in the future.


----------



## cgull123 (Nov 29, 2009)

Reaperman said:


> No these were on the Canon 5D I've still not finished the roll of flim with the Hellingly photos on!
> 
> Cheers for all the comments, I didnt realise it would be so popular . its somewhere I would like to get back to with better lighting in the future.



Just been up there, sealed tighter than a ducks, guess Eon have been up there? Heads up if there is access, as I want in (without using a ladder!)


----------

